# EN: le ciel est toujours bleu



## delaroute

Bonjour, 
Ma fille a traduit " le ciel est toujours bleu" par "the sky is always blue" et son professeur lui a indiqué qu'il y avait une faute de grammaire.
Comment diriez-vous ça s'il vous plaît ?
Merci d'avance

PS : C'est ma première inscription sur un forum car le ton me semble très sympathique


----------



## bobepine

Bonjour delaroute et bienvenue!

J'aimerais bien savoir où est cette erreur. J'aurais répondu exactement la même chose.


----------



## delaroute

Bonjour Bobepine,

Je n'en ai pas encore la moindre idée, mais je suis impatiente savoir pourquoi.


----------



## Helpmewithfrench

Hi,

There is nothing wrong with the translation, your sister's teacher is mistaken.

Il y a rien faux avec la traduit, la professeur de votre soeur est faux.

pardonner mon francais =]


----------



## KlümschK

Hola

I think that the sentence should be without the article "Sky is always blue" .

Saludos


----------



## Gil

Bienvenue.
Tout ce que je peux soupçonner, c'est que le prof aurait préféré voir le pluriel "Blue Skies"
Le singulier n'est toutefois pas une erreur


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Bienvenue au forum *delaroute* (et aux forums en général). Comme *bobepine* a déjà dit, il n'y a pas de faute dans ce que vous avez écrit là. Il y a toujours la possibilité d'un problème annexe (orthographe, majuscules, ponctuation, etc.). J'aimerais moi aussi savoir où le prof a trouvé cette erreur supposée. Si vous réussissez à le savoir, dites-le nous.



KlümschK said:


> I think that the sentence should be without the article "Sky is always blue" .


impossible en anglais.



Gil said:


> Tout ce que je peux soupçonner, c'est que le prof aurait préféré voir le pluriel "Blue Skies"
> Le singulier n'est toutefois pas une erreur


Mais comment en faire _le ciel est toujours bleu_ ? _The skies are always blue_ ne passe pas, alors quoi faire de _Blue skies are always_ ... Je ne vois pas comment s'en sortir. En fait, j'avoue ne pas voir d'autres possibilités pour la traduction de la phrase telle quelle.


----------



## Helpmewithfrench

You can say: blue skies, the sky is always blue, the blue sky etc.

But the point is that your sister is not wrong!

You can say 'the sky is always blue'


----------



## johndot

Et si le professeur attendait la traduction “The sky is still blue”?


----------



## GeorgesBrassens

C’est vrai, il n’y a pas de faute dans « The sky is always blue. » Mais selon le contexte, cela peut être « The sky is still blue. » aussi, n’est-ce pas ?


----------



## Helpmewithfrench

Yes you can say 'the sky is still blue' as well. It depends on the context it is used in.


----------



## delaroute

Merci pour toutes vos suggestions
Peut-être que le professeur ne croit pas que le ciel puisse être toujours bleu puisque nous habitons en Ecosse.
En tout cas, je vous tiens au courant dès la correction.


----------



## Gil

GeorgesBrassens said:


> C’est vrai, il n’y a pas de faute dans « The sky is always blue. » Mais selon le contexte, cela peut être « The sky is still blue. » aussi, n’est-ce pas ?


Mais ça ne serait pas une faute de grammaire


----------



## audreya13

ne doit-on pas dire :

"The sky always *is* blue" ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

audreya13 said:


> ne doit-on pas dire :
> 
> "The sky always *is* blue" ?


 
No.


----------



## williamc

Bonjour,

Just say: "The sky is blue." (It can't *always *be blue, can it?)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Yes it can.  _Home, home on the range... the sky is not cloudy all day._

Though that's another grammatically ambiguous statement!


----------



## Anna.M

The only possible explanation seems to be that the professor expected "the sky is still blue" as johndot and GeorgesBrassens stated. Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi il a parlé d'une faute de grammaire…


----------

